# Photo's of Jenny



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics of Jenny - clearly she has a very busy and tiring lifestyle.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like Jenny has just about adapted to the new van, Russ :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Greetings,

Nice pics Russell...................

...............................but who is in charge, you or Jenny? ;-)


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Jenny Obviously :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

For the past week, I have been lifting Jenny on and off the high level over garage bed as required.

This morning however, she excelled - and got up there unassisted. I don't mind the fact she can do this, but worry that she might slip or something. She is 11 after all.

I am preparing her dinner at present - well our dinner - we are having chicken. As it is Sunday, Jenny will also have a Yorkshire Pudding.

R


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Think you missed ya way just propose and marry the girl will ya!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Is she really 11??!! wow.

Will you get your butt over to us sometime so we can see you both!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitch*

Ciao

Do you have a hard standing available Shane and I "will get my butt over".

Could pop over one Sunday for a couple of nights.

Russell


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Lovely pics, we have a similarly Princess like Dobe that hogs the bed, sofa and best seat wherever we are. When out and about, I kneel down to wait for DH to go in a shop...she will back up and sit her back legs on my knee...especially if it is raining.

She is a very pretty girl Russell...and obviously adored! As it should be


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

littlenell said:


> Lovely pics, we have a similarly Princess like Dobe that hogs the bed, sofa and best seat wherever we are. When out and about, I kneel down to wait for DH to go in a shop...she will back up and sit her back legs on my knee...especially if it is raining.
> 
> She is a very pretty girl Russell...and obviously adored! As it should be


We have a dobe too... we love him to bits!

We were on rescue registers for ages but no suitable dogs came along so we ended up getting our Ollie from a breeder as a pup.

All legs and no coordination!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

I often wonder who are the real masters of the universe dogs or man and your pics prove who. Make sure you pop in and see the Arty family when you call - we are all of 50 yards away now.

Jessica would love to meet Jenny. She absolutely loves Ollie and I would love to get a pic of Ollie and Jenny side by side with Jessica in the middle.

We should have the studio ready for shooting soon so we can make it the first canine shoot if - how does Shane put it - you get your butts over here :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Love the photos of Jenny  she has certainly made herself at home and rightly so.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi Russell
> 
> I often wonder who are the real masters of the universe dogs or man and your pics prove who.
> stew


Thats clearly ovbious.

Who works to provide the food?
Who has/not wants to go out in the rain, snow, sleet, wind?
Who picks up poo in a bag and carts it around until disposal is available?
Who gets neuteredddd.....ah, this may be a negative bit about being a dog.


----------

